# Recovery disks for new ASUS UL50Vt



## dazelenak (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi, I just purchased a new ASUS UL50Vt with 4GB DDR3 RAM, 500GB HD, and Windows 7 installed. I didn't receive any disks with this computer. One of the first "popups" is a dialog box that suggest making recovery disks. I'd like to know *what kind of disks should I purchase* to make the recovery disks. The only disks I had at home were Maxell music CD-R disks and they didn't work?? Or would I be better off purchasing an external hard drive and making a backup of the hard drive? What is the most cost effective way to backup my HD?

I'm trying to resolve my computer problems without bothering any relatives. Thank you for your help.  Just reading the posts and responses is enlightening.

Mimi


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I would put them onto DVDs Rs 
CDs will probably need about 6-10 
DVDs 2 -4 
if you can use the software more than once (Some only allow you to do this once) then make up two sets

Dont put onto an external harddrive - they will fail eventually...

you should also have the software on a hidden (HP Not hidden) partition on the laptop - so you can use that - assuming the harddrive does not fail


----------

